# Wattwurm Imitate von Berkley



## SveMa (2. November 2014)

Moin Männers,

Brandungstechnisch bin ich null bewandert, war erst einmal in Neustadt iH und konnte da einen schönen Dorsch landen.

Aber zu meinem Anliegen, ich habe mir im Anglerladen die Wattwurm Imitate von Berkley als der Gulp Serie "ans Herz legen" lassen. 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/94afb53d3c9c7f6a42a55a1d3140d423.jpg​
Bislang liegen die immer brav in der Tasche, ohne Einsatz bisher. Hat da mal jemand Erfahrungen gemacht ? Ich schätze die Fängigkeit alleine eher gegen Null ein, wenn vielleicht in Kombination mit echtem Wattwurm, Seeringler, etc., was meint ihr ?

Auf hilfreiche Ansichten freue ich mich, da ich nur sehr sehr selten zur Brandung komme, wäre ein Versuch sicher auch im Hamburger Hafen denkbar.

Mit etwas ratlosen Grüßen 
Thomas


----------



## Windelwilli (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wattwurm Imitate von Berkley*

"Ich schätze die Fängigkeit alleine eher gegen Null ein..."

Genau Das!


----------



## Riesenangler (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wattwurm Imitate von Berkley*

Würde ich nicht sagen wollen. Ich hatte die damals vor ettlichen Jahren als Notköder auf Alsen dabei. Und ich habe damit sehr schöne Plattfische und auch Dorsche gefangen. Auf jeden würde ich ein oder zwei Packungen als Reserve mitnehmen.


----------



## paulbarsch (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wattwurm Imitate von Berkley*

letztes jahr habe ich in der brandung an einem abend viele platten und dorsche gefangen! da dachte ich mir,wenn es so gut beisst,dann kannst ja mal etwas probieren!ich habe die seeringler von berkley verwendet und es hat rein gar nichts drauf gebissen! vielleicht sieht es bei wattwürmern anders aus,aber vorstellen kann ich mir das ehrlich gesagt nicht!

gruss andreas


----------



## Windelwilli (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wattwurm Imitate von Berkley*

Hab das mit den Wattwürmern von Berkley schon in Norostjütland, auf Als und auf Langeland probiert. 
Nicht ein Zupfer an der normalen Brandungsmontage.
Die müssen aktiv geführt werden, vielleicht am Buttlöffel, dann vielleicht.
Habe die zum Schluss zum "Strecken" der normalen Wattwürmer genommen.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wattwurm Imitate von Berkley*

Wir hatten die eingelegten Seeringler im Eimer in Dänemark dabei! Bis auf n paar kleinste Aalmutern und Seeskorpione war da nicht viel!! Das 2 te mal hab ich sie als  Notreseve in Dazendorf dabei! So schon viele Fische auf Wattwurm gefangen und irgendwann gingen die Würmer zu neige, da hab ich den 2ten Haken damit bestückt und tatsächlich ein paar Butts sind drauf reingefallen, aber empfehlen kann ich die jetzt nur zur aller Größten Not wenn man weit weg von zu Hause ist und fischen muss! Sonst würd ich eher zuhaue bleiben!!! 

Greetz HH


----------



## rippi (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wattwurm Imitate von Berkley*

Normales Brandungsangeln eher nicht, wenn dann bei ordentlich Strømung und einen længeren Vorfach so dass das Ding ordentlich durch den Sand gewirbelt wird. Ansonsten wie gesagt Buttløffel und dann mit einen grøsseren Haken am Kopf ankødern und einen kleineren hinten. Oder gleich zwei kleinere, kommt aber auch drauf an wo du fischt. Wie gesagt in der dænischen Ostsee sind die Bestænde an Platten um einiges besser, ausser es gab mal wieder einen grøsseren Salteintrag.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wattwurm Imitate von Berkley*

Moin Moin
und bischen Wattwurmöl drauf http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_22929_spezial-lockoel-pro-wattwurmoel-20-ml.html

oder unsere fischdosen in öl eingelegte zb. Sardinen usw.
Fisch essen öl auf Berkley |wavey:


----------



## degl (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wattwurm Imitate von Berkley*

Ich hatte seinerzeit, als Berkley damit auf den Markt kam, von meinem Händler ein Probepäckchen bekommen und an der Brandungsrute nichts=Null komma Nichts gefangen...........

Mein Kumpel fängt immer wieder mal vom Boot aus damit.......denke das da einfach mehr Bewegung am Grund ist

gruß degl


----------



## Baum1309 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Wattwurm Imitate von Berkley*

Hi,

meine Erfahrung ist die selbe wie bei den meisten hier. In der Brandung gleich 0 Komma 0 Fänge. Ich glaube aber auch, dass der Wurm sehr schnell im Wasser seinen Geschmack verliert. 
Am Buttlöffel hab ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht, sowohl von Seebrücken als auch in der Elbe. Allerdings hab ich da auch mit einem Regenwurmgummiimitat gefangen. 
Ich glaube dem Butt kommt es auf die Bewegung an und nicht auf den Geschmack. Ich hab das im Frühjahr in Pelzerhaken auf der Seebrücke schön beobachten können. Musst Nachts im Schein der Beleuchtung mal einen Buttlöffel bei ruhigem Wetter durchziehen, da kannst schön sehen, wie die Butts auf die Bewegung reagieren und auf den Kunstwurm gehen


----------



## SveMa (3. November 2014)

*AW: Wattwurm Imitate von Berkley*

Da sind ja schon schöne Antworten bei, die sich mit meinen Vermutungen teils decken. Ich denke ich werde damit mal in der Elbe auf DropShot oder Buttlöffel mein Glück versuchen, beides habe ich ja in der Angelkiste.

Bin mal gespannt, ein Glück hab ich Urlaub :vik:


----------



## Ted (3. November 2014)

*AW: Wattwurm Imitate von Berkley*

Wenn überhaupt würde ich die Dinger mal aktiv geführt am Buttlöffel probieren. Oder beim Driften auf Platte.
Generell aber nur als absolute notlösung!


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (3. November 2014)

*AW: Wattwurm Imitate von Berkley*

Kann die bisherigen Meinungen nur bestätigen. Aktiv am Buttloffel habe ich damit mäßig Plattfisch und Dorsch fangen können, sowohl pur aber besser als Kombi 2 cm als Wurmstopper mit Seeringler. Ein Stück vom Gummijig hat allerdings die gleiche Wirkung!
 In der Brandung nicht einmal als Notlösung geeignet. Bei dem Preis eigentlich nur als Betrug zu bezeichnen...

C.


----------

